# menu source



## GRESSY (13 Juillet 2008)

Je viens d'acquerir un AppleTV, dans la notice par exemple pour fonctionner en diffusion continu.
Il est indiqué de choisir sources dans le menu principal de l'appleTV.
Pour ma part je n'ai aucun menu sources qui s'affiche.
Que faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2008)

GRESSY a dit:


> Je viens d'acquerir un AppleTV, dans la notice par exemple pour fonctionner en diffusion continu.
> Il est indiqué de choisir sources *dans le menu principal *de l'appleTV.
> Pour ma part je n'ai aucun menu sources qui s'affiche.
> Que faire ?



La réponse est contenue dans ta question !


----------



## GRESSY (14 Juillet 2008)

Alors ou est le menu principal, car celui ci ne s'affiche pas, ou comment y acceder.
A part la grille Films,emissions,musique,podcasts,photos,you tube,reglages,je n'ai rien d'autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2008)

GRESSY a dit:


> Alors ou est le menu principal, car celui ci ne s'affiche pas, ou comment y acceder.
> A part la grille Films,emissions,musique,podcasts,photos,you tube,reglages,je n'ai rien d'autres.


Ça, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas d'Apple TV, faudra attendre que quelqu'un en ayant un passe ici !


----------



## pulpnet (17 Juillet 2008)

GRESSY a dit:


> Alors ou est le menu principal, car celui ci ne s'affiche pas, ou comment y acceder.
> A part la grille Films,emissions,musique,podcasts,photos,you tube,reglages,je n'ai rien d'autres.



La grille comme tu dit est LE MENU principal !

Pourquoi chercher autre chose ?


----------

